# Fabius Bile trillogy by Josh Reynolds



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The first novel in a new trilogy featuring the the infamous mad scientist Fabius Bile.

He is known by many names – Clonelord, Manflayer, Primogenitor. He is the epitome of deceit and perversion, and feared by man and monster alike. Once the chief apothecary of the Emperor's Children, the madman known as Fabius Bile possesses a knowledge of genetic manipulation second to none. Now a renegade among renegades, he is loathed by those he once called brother, and even the most degraded of Chaos Space Marines fears his name. Exiled for his dark experiments, Bile has retreated deep into the Eye of Terror, leaving a trail of twisted abominations in his wake.

http://www.amazon.com/Fabius-Bile-Progenitor-Josh-Reynolds/dp/178496445X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1457373717&sr=8-3&keywords=fabius+bile

-------------------------
Something tells me this might possibly involve his Emperor clone project as revealed in the Blood Angels novels.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

BL seems to be finally getting awesome again. Bile, Crowe, the Carcharodons, more Kharn, more pre-Heresy Primarch action. Let's hope that this is the first ray of sunshine in the BL dark times we've suffered through recently.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Agreed. Do look at the Beast arises thread. I posted a big update there.

Edit: Wait? Also a series about the space sharks? Cant spell their gothic name.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Are all of these new titles Amazon leaks or was there some event I missed?

I'm not complaining, most of the stuff looks good.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sevatar said:


> Are all of these new titles Amazon leaks?


Got it in one.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I liked the short audio he wrote, so this should definitely be interesting. I wonder when the novel will take place, like during the Scouring shortly after _Talon of Horus_ or so. I hope it gets an more original frontcover though as that is old.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> I liked the short audio he wrote, so this should definitely be interesting. I wonder when the novel will take place, like during the Scouring shortly after _Talon of Horus_ or so. I hope it gets an more original frontcover though as that is old.


I think you didnt notice the blurb below 'Cover not final'


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> I think you didnt notice the blurb below 'Cover not final'


I did notice. I've seen quite a lot of new frontcovers recently where it says so on it, most with new artwork. Hence my comment.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Fabulous Bill
Pro Genitals


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't wait for this! I have already pre-ordered my copy! Honestly, I'm not a huge fan of Bile, himself, but I adore Chaos. I think I can grow to love his work!


----------

